# BD Makes Bread



## bdskelly (Nov 30, 2014)

Okay. I'll admit it. Sometimes I get stuck in my cooking.

...Difficulty venturing out to the unknown. Not because I don't want to, but more due to the need to feed a number of family folks every Sunday.

So I do what I know I'll be successful at. *Meat + Fire = Sunday dinner*.

That being said, this site has been inspirational in getting my off my Boston Butt and venturing into the unknown. ...I never made a roux until I met a certain fella here. Now its second nature to me. 

It's thankful that I am for the ideas and encoragment that I've received from this marvelous place and those friends here that I've made. 

So after posting tons of brisket, countless pork butts, ribs and flocks of turkeys I present to you for the very first time, the humble *loaf of bread*. 

I always like to give credit to those recipes I have stolen. *So Roller, Thank you*.  ..Turned out pretty darn good. b

*From Rollers Post:*

Ingredients

2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
2/3 cup white sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 cup vegetable oil
6 cups bread flour
[h3]Directions[/h3]
In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water, and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam.
Mix salt and oil into the yeast. Mix in flour one cup at a time. Knead dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth. Place in a well oiled bowl, and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.
Punch dough down. Knead for a few minutes, and divide in half. Shape into loaves, and place into two well oiled 9x5 inch loaf pans. Allow to rise for 30 minutes, or until dough has risen 1 inch above pans.
Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 30 minutes.
​Baking is like chemistry to me. Lots of mysterious things going on. Like the bubbles yeast makes. I'm sure I don't even want to know what they are. 













PB300020.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 30, 2014






Adding bread flour one cup at a time. 













PB300021.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 30, 2014






After one hour the dough has doubled in size. Holy crap this thing might take over the house!













PB300022.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 30, 2014






I drop them into 9x5 loaf pans and let rise again for another 30 minutes.  Then into the oven at 350 degrees.













PB300023.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 30, 2014






After 30 minutes I remove them from the oven. Hey! Looks like a loaf of bread right?













PB300024.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 30, 2014






Removed from the pan and then it hit me. Oh man.. Oh... Man... The smell. Nothing better. 













PB300025.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 30, 2014






It looks perfectly baked. Excellent texture. 













PB300020.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 30, 2014






Taste test... Ruby approves. 













PB300021.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 30, 2014






An awesome experience. Thanks again to Roller for the guidance. 

B


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 30, 2014)

That is some fine lookin bread.

We love making Rollers bread and rolls.

Rolls are good to.













adamphone381_zps0d1fa8ce.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 30, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice job BD.....  :2thumbs:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks great! Try making the Rolls.Weigh the dough and divide by 12, 4 oz each is a good size. Bake off and after letting them cool completely, bag and freeze them removing as much air as possible without crushing them. 30 seconds in the microwave and 3-5 minutes in a 325° oven and you are eating what taste like fresh baked rolls weeks or even months later. Here is another tip. After the first rise, place the dough in a lightly oiled gallon ziplock and rest, aka Retard, the dough in the refer overnight. Pull out 3-4 hours before you wish to bake and place in that oiled bowl. After a full doubling, portion and pan as usual, let rise and bake. The extra time retarding allows for the yeast do it's thing and enzymatic action to take place giving the bread a much more deep and complex flavor...JJ


----------



## rdknb (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks BD and JJ, recipe and great advice


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 30, 2014)

c farmer said:


> That is some fine lookin bread.
> 
> We love making Rollers bread and rolls.
> 
> ...


Thank you Adam.  Those rolls look geat! Brian


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 30, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Nice job BD.....


Thanks for the kind words Dave.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 30, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great! Try making the Rolls.Weigh the dough and divide by 12, 4 oz each is a good size. Bake off and after letting them cool completely, bag and freeze them removing as much air as possible without crushing them. 30 seconds in the microwave and 3-5 minutes in a 325° oven and you are eating what taste like fresh baked rolls weeks or even months later. Here is another tip. After the first rise, place the dough in a lightly oiled gallon ziplock and rest, aka Retard, the dough in the refer overnight. Pull out 3-4 hours before you wish to bake and place in that oiled bowl. After a full doubling, portion and pan as usual, let rise and bake. The extra time retarding allows for the yeast do it's thing and enzymatic action to take place giving the bread a much more deep and complex flavor...JJ


Great idea Jim.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## b-one (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice looking loafs!


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 2, 2014)

b-one said:


> Nice looking loafs!


Thank you B1. It was easy.  And man did the house smell goooood!  LOL


----------



## bear55 (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh man that looks outstanding.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow!!

That's some awesome looking Bread !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No wonder Ruby Loves it !!

House has to smell Awesome, BD !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for a Great Post !!

BTW: Sorry I'm late.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 2, 2014)

Bear55 said:


> Oh man that looks outstanding.


Thanks so much! b


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 2, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> 
> That's some awesome looking Bread !!!
> 
> ...


Howdy Bear.  Hope all is well!  Thanks for the kind words. Yup the kids took one loaf home with them . I suspect Ruby had toast and jam for breakfast! 

Good seeing you!

b


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2014)

Great looking bread BD! Been dabbling in the mysterious sciences of breads, rolls, biscuits lately too... Not gonna touch pie crusts, my
Wife makes the best and I don't want to step on her toes!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks great Brian, That smell just permates the air and everyone is drooling so bad its hard to make 'em wait till its cool.

Now that you know buns, you can easily make them while that butt is in its last trimester, and fresh buns with pulled pork, well you'll learn to make smaller buns or more butts....LOL

Now you know how easy it is, cinnamin raisin bread, donuts, french toast, and of course bread pudding should be in your near future. Beignets are only slightly different AND can be made days in advance. (Great with some special coffee for Christmas morning!) ZOMG!

Nice looking bread my friend.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2014)

Okay so I read the post, read JJ's retarded post ( I know) so I just whipped up a batch. First rise will be done just in time to pack into the fridge and wait until I can bake it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 3, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking bread BD! Been dabbling in the mysterious sciences of breads, rolls, biscuits lately too... Not gonna touch pie crusts, my
> Wife makes the best and I don't want to step on her toes!


Thank you my friend


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 3, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Looks great Brian, That smell just permates the air and everyone is drooling so bad its hard to make 'em wait till its cool.
> 
> Now that you know buns, you can easily make them while that butt is in its last trimester, and fresh buns with pulled pork, well you'll learn to make smaller buns or more butts....LOL
> 
> ...


Thank you Kev.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 3, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay so I read the post, read JJ's retarded post ( I know) so I just whipped up a batch. First rise will be done just in time to pack into the fridge and wait until I can bake it tomorrow afternoon.


Sounds like a plan brother.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 3, 2014)

A bread thread ??  Come on B !   Lol.  In all seriousness, great thread & it all looks awesome !  :biggrin:
I gotta give ya a bad time man !  
:beercheer:


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 4, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Here is another tip. After the first rise, place the dough in a lightly oiled gallon ziplock and rest, aka Retard, the dough in the refer overnight. Pull out 3-4 hours before you wish to bake and place in that oiled bowl. After a full doubling, portion and pan as usual, let rise and bake. The extra time retarding allows for the yeast do it's thing and enzymatic action to take place giving the bread a much more deep and complex flavor...JJ



At the last job I worked we did that with our pizza doughs. We'd always save a couple of doughs for ourselves and set them aside for two or three days. Then we'd make pizzas, or my fave, cheese bread with them! It was almost like sour dough but not quite...


----------



## chef willie (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow.....seems the bread craze has struck. I also just so happen to have some resurrected/saved sour dough start in my oven with the light on (cold here) to crank out some boules today, so seeing this thread and the responses is timely. Great work on the bread there Brian....and the smile on Ruby is priceless, she'll probably remember that & smile every time she thinks of it perhaps as she is baking off a loaf or two in her own kitchen. Good times my friend....I think baking bread brings out the Alton Brown side in most of us...LOL....it's magical & mysterious stuff. One last plug....the Loaf of Death from Case is awesome and easy even without the bushel of jalapenos......Willie


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 4, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay so I read the post, read JJ's retarded post ( I know) so I just whipped up a batch. First rise will be done just in time to pack into the fridge and wait until I can bake it tomorrow afternoon.


Sounds like a plan brother.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 4, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> A bread thread ?? Come on B ! Lol. In all seriousness, great thread & it all looks awesome !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah.... Could be habit forming.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 4, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Wow.....seems the bread craze has struck. I also just so happen to have some resurrected/saved sour dough start in my oven with the light on (cold here) to crank out some boules today, so seeing this thread and the responses is timely. Great work on the bread there Brian....and the smile on Ruby is priceless, she'll probably remember that & smile every time she thinks of it perhaps as she is baking off a loaf or two in her own kitchen. Good times my friend....I think baking bread brings out the Alton Brown side in most of us...LOL....it's magical & mysterious stuff. One last plug....the Loaf of Death from Case is awesome and easy even without the bushel of jalapenos......Willie


I love sour dough. ...The real flavorful hard crust stuff from the west coast.  Sourdough in Texas is a bit disapointing. I have no idea how to make / or buy a starter.  But want to give it a shot. Bet I can find something around here about it. b


----------



## chef willie (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow.....seems the bread craze


BDSkelly said:


> I love sour dough. ...The real flavorful hard crust stuff from the west coast.  Sourdough in Texas is a bit disapointing. I have no idea how to make / or buy a starter.  But want to give it a shot. Bet I can find something around here about it. b


This site will send you a starter from a very old original culture...just send a self addressed stamped envelope. Also a good informative site with recipes/pictures/tips etc

http://carlsfriends.net/


----------



## foamheart (Dec 4, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great! Try making the Rolls.Weigh the dough and divide by 12, 4 oz each is a good size. Bake off and after letting them cool completely, bag and freeze them removing as much air as possible without crushing them. 30 seconds in the microwave and 3-5 minutes in a 325° oven and you are eating what taste like fresh baked rolls weeks or even months later. Here is another tip. After the first rise, place the dough in a lightly oiled gallon ziplock and rest, aka Retard, the dough in the refer overnight. Pull out 3-4 hours before you wish to bake and place in that oiled bowl. After a full doubling, portion and pan as usual, let rise and bake. The extra time retarding allows for the yeast do it's thing and enzymatic action to take place giving the bread a much more deep and complex flavor...JJ


I actually normally do this, when I make rolls. I have enough dough to make two pans of rolls. One gets a second rise and in the oven for supper, they other amongst other things I will make that other pan of rolls. I wrap it with oiled plastic wrap and into the reefer overnight. It does develop a lot more flavor AND the rolls brown so much better.

I also spent a lot of time experimenting with salt, besides flavor, its also a retardant and can make a large difference when baking between the taste and crumb due to the time of rising being modified.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 4, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> I love sour dough. ...The real flavorful hard crust stuff from the west coast.  Sourdough in Texas is a bit disapointing. I have no idea how to make / or buy a starter.  But want to give it a shot. Bet I can find something around here about it. b


I have heard that its all in the water, but a friend who spent a summer in Italy somewhere with a master baker laughs at me. He said its due to the different stains of wild yeast that are everywhere. You can grow/start your own sourdough anywhere but some wild yeasts are just not palettable. When you start a culture unless a seasoned veteran you'll actually be growing a hybrid thru no fault of your own involving you local wild yeasts also. You can also culture your own starter of that local wild yeast.

I never messed with sourdough, but I believe Disco does, and does a bunch.

BTW, I recommend a site called the "Fresh Loaf" They are to bread what SMF is to smoked meats. Its funny, I've been there for years now, and everytime I ask someone about there baking info, seems they always refered me there.LOL


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Wow.....seems the bread craze
> 
> 
> This site will send you a starter from a very old original culture...just send a self addressed stamped envelope. Also a good informative site with recipes/pictures/tips etc
> http://carlsfriends.net/



I got starter from "Carl'sFriends"....  sent them a couple bucks for their trouble...   Good sour flavor...


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 4, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Wow.....seems the bread craze
> 
> This site will send you a starter from a very old original culture...just send a self addressed stamped envelope. Also a good informative site with recipes/pictures/tips etc
> 
> http://carlsfriends.net/


Thanks chef. I appreciate the hook up. B


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 4, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> I got starter from "Carl'sFriends".... sent them a couple bucks for their trouble... Good sour flavor...


Thanks for the direction Dave!


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 4, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I have heard that its all in the water, but a friend who spent a summer in Italy somewhere with a master baker laughs at me. He said its due to the different stains of wild yeast that are everywhere. You can grow/start your own sourdough anywhere but some wild yeasts are just not palettable. When you start a culture unless a seasoned veteran you'll actually be growing a hybrid thru no fault of your own involving you local wild yeasts also. You can also culture your own starter of that local wild yeast.
> 
> I never messed with sourdough, but I believe Disco does, and does a bunch.
> 
> BTW, I recommend a site called the "Fresh Loaf" They are to bread what SMF is to smoked meats. Its funny, I've been there for years now, and everytime I ask someone about there baking info, seems they always refered me there.LOL


You jarred my memory. Yup he made sour dough biscuits  a while back. .  I'll touch base with our Canadian.  Thanks Kev.

B


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2014)

Ruby approved bread. Major league success, BD.

Disco


----------

